# Funniest pictures



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, I don't know what the prize will be yet, but post up to five of your favorite Lolcats/dogs/fail/whatever.
Here are mine:


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

old gd new tricks!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

who wants to roll in hay when you can do snow!!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

^
he thinks it's pretty funny...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^ Romeo says "Bahahaha Girl! You look funny!"


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Mine are rodeo ones, but here you go...

Oops... 









"Get me out of here!! No cowboy's gonna ride me!"









Flying cowboy!!!!









(the watermarks are my own. just ignore them. i used the same pictures as i posted to facebook. that's why they're there.  )


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Reminds me of some of the "myspace poses" I have seen.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Supposedly a wild pony:


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry about pulling my horses mouth off, i thought i was going to die, okey?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Epic fail lol:


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I've always found this picture funny lol xD Scribbles is looking at a deer that hopped into one of the back paddocks and I'm fixing my stirrups, but we look like a zombie matching set


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

*Ben Bucked*

I was grazing a mare after hosing her down, and taking pictures of some of the school horses in the paddock. All the sudden, this little 12 hand pony named Ben bucks in mid-air, and this big and muscled 15.2hh TB mare spooks and rears up, causing my camera to jolt. This is the picture that came out of that experience :lol:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I TOLD him not to drink ALL the wine!


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> I TOLD him not to drink ALL the wine!
> 
> View attachment 38819


 
can i ask how your horse came to be in that position?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

KateKlemmer said:


> can i ask how your horse came to be in that position?



That was when he was gelded and we asked the vet to look in his mouth and he left his tougne hanging out.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****!!!!! Great shot Hunter! My funny pic is my avatar! We went for a ride for around an hour and when we were done, he just could NOT stop yawning LOL!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

just got some funny shots yesterday..lol


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ Imma cheezin for da camera


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

I have another picture I just found in my folders :lol:


----------

